# heads up..."cheap" timmy pedal...



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

there's a "cheap" timmy pedal for those interested...

PaulC Timmy Boutique Handmade Overdrive - Hamilton Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Hamilton


----------



## Rwinder (Oct 20, 2008)

yeah someone buy this... its cheaper than buying from a vendor...


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

...and there's no wait time....


----------

